# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  UK Press: Sun-loving frogs aid fungus fight

## John Clare

*BBC News, London, UK, Jun. 24th, 2008: Sun-loving frogs aid fungus fight

*Sunbathing tree frogs may hold the key to understanding how a deadly fungus is wiping out amphibians around the world. The chytrid fungus has been implicated in many amphibian extinctions. 
 
Now scientists are using non-invasive imaging technology to find out how some frogs from Central America may be able to beat this deadly disease. 

*Continued:*
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/7464437.stm

----------

